# We are listed in The Review



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say that we made the top ten list in the Review again. First time, in 2008 we ranked 9th for Novice. This time we ranked 10th for 2009 Novice. We wont be in the running for this year, taking time off to have a litter (I hope). But hopefully back at it in 2011 for our Open legs (have one, just two to go).


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congrats and good work you two!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats to both of you!

I was surprised to see that I was listed 4th in Graduate Novice.
I'm not sure how that all works, with the points and everything, so could somebody explain it to me? 

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kess&ellie said:


> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> I was surprised to see that I was listed 4th in Graduate Novice.
> I'm not sure how that all works, with the points and everything, so could somebody explain it to me?
> ...


If it's not agility it's confusing to me... maybe the OP will explain! :wub:


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Dawn that's awesome! Congratulations to you and Yoko!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> Just wanted to say that we made the top ten list in the Review again. First time, in 2008 we ranked 9th for Novice. This time we ranked 10th for 2009 Novice. We wont be in the running for this year, taking time off to have a litter (I hope). But hopefully back at it in 2011 for our Open legs (have one, just two to go).


Big Congrats!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The whole point system is confusing to me. I am sure there is some place I can look to find out how they issue points. There is something in my scorebook, but I dont have that right in front of me. I know it has to do with how many dogs you defeat= how many points your given. We have been in trials where she has placed anywhere from 1st thru 4th against at least 10 dogs or more. We took a first place for her first leg of her CDX, and there were several dogs entered. But I dont know if they count the dogs that NQ'd or just the ones that Q'd.


----------

